# ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

The Beta 1 is totally rad. i love the new theme and the boot time is neato. They still need to work on the laptop fan thing where your laptop fan is always running full tilt. Could be that they need to program it so that when installed on a laptop it won't generate so much heat when typing a paper or surfing the web. Also need to work on the realtek wireless card drivers so that the blinking light that alternates between blue and orange doesnt do that. A few tweaks to hardware and software and it will be perfect for a laptop. If it is easier for them they could create a laptop remix kinda like the netbook remix. ^_^


----------



## digibucc (Apr 4, 2010)

downloading now


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

word of advice. don't try the wubi installer. It didnt work for me. It claimed it installed but upon reboot grub crashed claiming no linux image to boot from. Windows worked fine just not linux


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 6, 2010)

The easiest way is to create an .iso with a blank cd/usb


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 6, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> The easiest way is to create an .iso with a blank cd/usb



we know. but after testing, you want to see how it acts in a real setup


----------

